# New build: stub out closet for future bathroom



## tnerb11 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hello,

I am in the process of a new build and have asked my developer for a quote to have plumbing stubbed out in an upstairs closet so I can convert this to a bathroom in the future.  When asking for a quote, the builder mentioned that this is probably not possible due to building codes (Bend, OR in Deschutes County).  I wanted to see if this community may have run across this before so I can better understand what the concern is here.  I've read through the local code here and cannot find any details for this.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## fatboy (Jan 8, 2018)

Welcome!

No idea why the closet could not be properly roughed in for future use, no different than a basement. I suppose it could be a local thing.


----------



## cda (Jan 8, 2018)

Welcome

Not a plumber, but same conclusion

The ahj may want a few more bathroom things, maybe exhaust, glif

As always be like rocket man, launch it see if it flys with the ahj.

Maybe mark the room for future use or similar, so the ahj at least knows what you are trying to do.


Should be silimlar to unfinished basement


----------



## Inspector Gift (Jan 8, 2018)

Best to ask the jurisdiction directly.   Many parts of Oregon have strict requirements governing water supply and septic systems.


----------



## tnerb11 (Jan 8, 2018)

Very helpful guys, thank you


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 9, 2018)

While your at it ask for a 20 amp wire to be installed. You need a 20 amp outlet in bathrooms.


----------



## ICE (Jan 9, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> While your at it ask for a 20 amp wire to be installed. You need a 20 amp outlet in bathrooms.


AFCI of course. And don’t forget an exhaust fan.  A Solatube is a nice touch.  Receptacles  and lights can go in now.  Same with a medicine cabinet.  Do the whole thing in green board with backing where you'll need it.  Get pictures so it will be easy to find the waste pipe for the toilet and tub/shower.  If there's an exterior wall it will seem dumb without a window.  Then insulate the interior walls to keep the noise down.  And last but not least, I appreciate my laundry chute.

About the only glitch here is the plans and permits.  Get permits, or not, take your own crew in on a weekend and bang it out.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 10, 2018)

In reference to this thread New Build w/ Developer - Do I hire a home inspector I presumed you are working with a spec or track houses, not custom build. I would not be surprise if he is reluctant to accommodate designs not planned and may have not been accounted for under contract.


----------

